# Hyatt and Request First in Interval



## peas (Aug 9, 2014)

Can someone give me a primer on how request first works for hyatt?

I read this 2012 thread, and I think I need some clarification and assurance that the information is still current since the post is 2 years old.   
Link to old thread if interested:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171603

1. Upon request first being submitted, hyatt points will disappear and be held, but is not in EEE. Correct?
2.  Credit card for MF will be charged IF matched or MF must be paid in advance in order to proceed with request first?
3. I am charged for the request initially, but if I cancel the request will I be refunded the request fee?
4.  If I cancel the request, will I be refunded the points back to the Hyatt account?
5.  Are there stipulations on when you can/cannot cancel request in order to get fee and points back?
6.  If not matched, points returned it hyatt account & fee refunded?
7. I did a request first in interval for a 2br Vancouver 2015 summer week.  I have fresh 2014 points that came in at the end of July.  This doesn't cover my beginning August 2015 request dates.  I have a email asking for me to pay 2015 MF.  (Not sure if they mean pay or have CC on file).   If I cut out my August request, do I still need to prepay 2015 MF?

To hyatt owners who post, thank you for all the great info on here!


----------



## optimist (Aug 10, 2014)

1.Upon making a request, your points will be removed from your Hyatt account and be held in EEE in interval. You will have two years to use them.  You will NOT be able to transfer them back. Once you move them, they cannot be used to book Hyatt any more (since we cannot book Hyatts through Interval)

2. Maintenance fees must be paid in advance, regardless of match. They won't take your request to move the points otherwise.

3. Correct on this one. If the request does not come through or you cancel, the fee is refunded.

4. No, on this one. If you cancel, they will give you a "replacement week" like for like, corresponding to the # of points you deposited.  This week must be used one year from the time of the request.  

5. You can cancel any time before a match is made but you won't get your points back (not the way they were before), only your fee back.
It is not a good idea to put in a request unless you are sure you don't want to use them for Hyatt properties.

6. See above, points are not returned to account. An equivalent replacement week is given with a shorter shelf life.

7. I am not sure I understand your question here. If they asked you to pay your maintenance fees, it is because the points in your account are not enough to cover the # of points required to make the exchange, the dates are not really relevant.
Maintenance is due the first of the year but you can borrow next year's points and put in a request as long as you pay your maintenance first. 

I think moving points to II is a very good use of points since they go much further and buy you more than they do in Hyatt. I have only used my  points to stay at a Hyatt property twice since I bought five years ago.


----------



## Kal (Aug 10, 2014)

optimist said:


> 1.Upon making a request, your points will be removed from your Hyatt account and be held in EEE in interval. You will have two years to use them...



The two year use period is based upon transferring the HRC points not less than 4 months before the CUP points expire.


----------



## ivywag (Aug 10, 2014)

*Points*

I have always understood that if Hyatt members do a REQUEST FIRST that the points are held, but they are returned to the Hyatt account if there is no match or if the request is cancelled. If you transfer the points to Interval (a deposit), they stay in interval and cannot be returned to the Hyatt account. I've never tried either, so I could be mistaken.  Any comments?


----------



## peas (Aug 11, 2014)

I talked to 2 hyatt interval reps, and I got the same answer.  Take it for what it's worth.

*In request first situations,* points will be returned to the place in which they were taken if you cancel/do not match.  If the points were taken out of CUP, then they will be returned to CUP.  If they were taken out of EEE, they will be returned to EEE.  Also, the exchange fee will be refunded.


Here's what's happening to me:

My current point allocation:
100 points in EEE 
130 points in Hyatt account 1 - February week
2200 points in Hyatt account 2 - July week

I put in a 2br request requiring 1300 points.  I used the interval website indicating that I wanted to use my July Hyatt account for the exchange.  I got an email saying I need to pay the MF for 2015 for my July Hyatt week.  Those 2200 points that I just got a few weeks ago in July 2014 are my 2015 points.  So I paid the MF on that week.  However, when I went to proceed with the exchange, the hyatt interval rep could not pull points from that July Hyatt account only.  Since the computer system pulls the oldest points first, I would now have to pay for the MF of the February Hyatt account as well.

So the computer system would pull points from EEE (my oldest points in this case), then 130 from my Feb week (2nd oldest), and the remainder from the July week.
If I cancelled, then 100 would go back to EEE, 130 back to the CUP in the Feb Hyatt week account, and the remainder back to the CUP in the July Hyatt account.  Thus everything would go back to the place from which they were pulled.

I don't know what the order would be if EEE points were "younger" or if that matters.  I would guess that the system always pulls your EEE points first.  

I don't feel like paying another MF just to use 130 points, so I'm going to see if I can use up the 130 points in that February account.  If I can, then I will be able to proceed with the request by just paying 1 MF.  If I can't use up the 130, then I guess I'll have to pay for the 2nd MF.

I guess I won't really know the definitive answer until I actually cancel, but this is how much I know so far.

I only asked 1 of the interval reps, but he said I wouldn't have a 24 hour option to reject the match, and I would have to take the match.  Perhaps it's because I only requested 1 resort with specific weeks (too narrow).

Hope this helps someone else.  I was not going to exchange at all if the points were going to be trapped in interval, but the request first option of returning points back to CUP makes me more willing to exchange now.


----------



## Kal (Aug 11, 2014)

peas said:


> I talked to 2 hyatt interval reps, and I got the same answer. Take it for what it's worth.
> 
> *In request first situations,* points will be returned to the place in which they were taken if you cancel/do not match. If the points were taken out of CUP, then they will be returned to CUP. If they were taken out of EEE, they will be returned to EEE. Also, the exchange fee will be refunded.
> 
> ...


 
 If I recall, you have the option to "protect an account".  If so, you could protect the 130 account and avoid the MF payment.

 For me I don't care for the "Request First" approach as it puts you at the very end of a list where others are already in line waiting for a unit (maybe the one you want).  When a unit comes available those folks who are on that list are filled first.  For anyone using "Request First" the unit could very well be taken by waiting list people.  

 Thus "Request First" = leftovers


----------



## ivywag (Aug 11, 2014)

Another thought-  If you cancel or are not confirmed before your CUP period has expired, I would think that the points would be returned to LCUP. It gets a bit complicated!


----------



## peas (Aug 12, 2014)

Kal said:


> Thus "Request First" = leftovers



Sux. 

I guess I'll try put in a request with my RCI account though I allocated those points for something else.  

Kal - thanks for the protect suggestion.  I'll look into it.

Ivywag- I agree.  That's why I was particularly interested in the cancellation policy.  If the match doesn't happen by a certain point, then I will have to cancel the request.  Fortunately, in this instance, my hyatt deeded week and my request matches up nicely.  I think I can still find hyatt weeks to use up my points before LCUP.


----------

